# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Συνεληφθη η D. Nikolova

## pedrogall

Πριν λιγη ωρα εμαθα οτι συνεληφθη η απατεωνισα D. Nikolova. Σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια που ειχα πριν λιγη ωρα με αστυνομικο της διωξης ηλεκτρ. εγκληματος μου ειπε οτι συνεληφθη σημερα, και αυριο οδηγηται στο αυτοφωρο. Εαν κανεις γνωριζει ονοματα και τηλεφωνα κι αλλων θυματων ας μου στειλει με ΠΜ τα στοιχεια των γιατι τα θελουν αυριο για το δικαστηριο. Οποιος γνωριζει κατι να παρει ΑΠΟΨΕ [γιατι αυριο ειναι το αυτοφωρο ] την διωξη Ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος στην ΓΑΔΑ τηλ. 2106476405 για να δωσει τα στοιχεια που γνωριζει.

----------


## vagelis76

*Πέτρο τη είδηση είναι αυτή??????????*
*Δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαίρομαι!!!!!!!!!
Επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν κάποιος δει και κάποιο σχετικό θέμα από σαιτ η μπλοκ θα ήθελα να το διαβάσω να μας το βάλει. :Sign0023:

----------


## andreas142

Mπράβο στην διώξη ηλεκτρονικού εγλήματος!

----------


## Antigoni87

Επιτέλους!! Πολύ καλή εξέλιξη!

Περιμένουμε νέα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τέλειο νεό...'οχι για να μην λέτε για την αστυνομία μερικοί.
Ας πληρώσει το τίμημα τώρα η απατεώνισα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τελεια νεα!!!Ελπιζω να τιμωρηθει ασχημα η σιχαμενη...αυτη κ οι συνεργατες της γιατι προφανως δε δρουσε μονη της!!!

----------


## pedrogall

Τελικα αφεθη ελευθερη και θα ορισθει τακτικη δικασιμος. Κι' αμα την ξαναδειτε........γραψτε μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Χωρίς περιοριστικούς όρους Πέτρο?????Κρίμα αν καταφέρουν να τους ξεφύγει θα είναι να τους φτύσεις.....

----------


## makis3519

Σε λίγο καιρό αν όχι απο αύριο θα κάνει τα ίδια

----------


## pedrogall

Δεν γνωριζω τους ορους, αλλα αυτο αποφασισαν ανακριτης και εισαγγελεας κατα την προσαγωγη της. Και εγω πιστευω οτι οι απατεωνες [ γιατι δεν ειναι μονο η Νικολοβα στην σπειρα ] θα συνεχισουν το εργο τους, απλως αλλαζοντας αριθμους τηλεφωνων.

----------


## vas

Συγγνώμη,τι έκανε η κοπέλα;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Συγγνώμη,τι έκανε η κοπέλα;



* Προσοχή στις Αγγελίες !!!!*


*Προσοχη ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.*

----------


## vagelis76

> Συγγνώμη,τι έκανε η κοπέλα;


Τίποτα το σπουδαίο Βασιαννάκι......απλά έγδυσε τη μισή Ελλάδα πουλώντας ανύπαρκτα πράγματα και ζώα....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Την άφησαν με περιοριστικούς όρους,να μην φύγει εκτός Ελλάδος.
Αν πάει να το κάνει θα την βουτήξουν.

----------


## weboffer

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ  Γ.Α.Δ.Α. ΓΙΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΟΒΑ  http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=528&lang=

Αθήνα, 24 Ιανουαρίου 2011

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

«Εντοπισμός διαδικτυακού κυκλώματος απατηλής πώλησης αγαθών, σε ανυποψίαστους καταναλωτές μέσω Ίντερνετ»

Από το Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Αττικής , διενεργήθηκε ψηφιακή έρευνα, μετά από αξιοποίηση πληροφοριών και καταγγελιών πολιτών για «Απάτη κατ’ εξακολούθηση, κατά συναυτουργία και κατ’ επάγγελμα» και σχηματίσθηκε δικογραφία σε βάρος δύο αλλοδαπών γυναικών ηλικίας 31 κ 29 ετών και ενός ημεδαπού ηλικίας 40 ετών.

Το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος δεχόταν τηλεφωνικά, αλλά και ηλεκτρονικά, μέσω e - mails , εκατοντάδες καταγγελίες από Έλληνες αλλά και αλλοδαπούς χρήστες του Ίντερνετ για απατηλές αγοραπωλησίες προϊόντων, μέσω του διαδικτύου. Οι χρήστες του Ίντερνετ ανταποκρινόμενοι σε διαδικτυακές αγγελίες, που υπήρχαν σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες πώλησης προϊόντων, ζώων αλλά και υπηρεσιών, κατέθεταν χρήματα σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς, που διέθετε το παραπάνω κύκλωμα, το οποίο στη συνέχεια έκανε αναλήψεις των χρημάτων χωρίς να αποστέλλει τα προϊόντα .Οι δηλωθείσες διευθύνσεις κατοικίας των εμπλεκομένων στους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς ήταν ψευδείς, πλην των προσωπικών τους στοιχείων, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούσαν για τις αναλήψεις.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, στο πλαίσιο της προστασίας των καταναλωτών του Διαδικτύου και γενικότερα του ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου( e - commerce ), για παραβάσεις που αφορούσαν την πώληση προϊόντων μέσω του διαδικτύου, διενήργησε στοχευμένη ψηφιακή έρευνα. Μετά από ηλεκτρονική ανάλυση των δεδομένων και σε συνεργασία με την Ένωση Ελληνικών Τραπεζών, εντόπισε σε τραπεζικό κατάστημα της Αττικής ένα μέλος του κυκλώματος, τη χρονική στιγμή που διενεργούσε τραπεζικές συναλλαγές.

Μετά από έρευνα στην οικία της 31χρονης συλληφθείσας βρέθηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν: · ένας (1) φορητός ηλεκτρονικός υπολογιστής · πέντε (5) βιβλιάρια καταθέσεων · ένα (1) τιμολόγιο της εφημερίδας · δύο (2) χειρόγραφες σελίδες με καταχωρημένες ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις( emails ) και αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων · μία (1) τραπεζική κάρτα αυτόματης ανάληψης μετρητών · πέντε (5) πακέτα σύνδεσης κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

Από τη ψηφιακή ανάλυση προέκυψε ότι η ανωτέρω διαδικτυακή απάτη τελείται από το έτος 2006 και τα έσοδα από αυτή τη δραστηριότητα ανέρχονται σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ .

Η υπόθεση διερευνάται παράλληλα και από την Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή καταπολέμησης της νομιμοποίησης εσόδων από εγκληματική δραστηριότητα και χρηματοδότησης της τρομοκρατίας.

Η συλληφθείσα οδηγήθηκε στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών, ενώ αναζητούνται οι άλλοι δύο (2) δράστες.

----------


## pedrogall

Τεσσερα χρονια εκαναν την απατη με εσοδα εκατονταδες χιλιαδες ευρω. Μπραβο στην διωξη Ηλεκτρ. εγκληματος για τον εντοπισμο και την συληψη της μιας απατεωνισας. Ελπιζουμε να συληφθουν και οι αλλοι 2 συνεργοι της και να λογοδοτησουν για τις πραξεις τους.

----------


## vagelis76

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τις εξελίξεις!!!!
Μακάρι να τιμωρηθεί και να τους επιβάλλουν να επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα πίσω.

----------


## alexia

Καλησπέρα εγω δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι έδιναν λεφτά πριν ακόμα πάρουν στα χέρια τους αυτό που υποτίθεται είχαν αγοράσει?

----------


## alexia

Απο πια χώρα ήταν?

----------


## nuntius

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεδομένου μεγάλου πλήθους των εξαπατηθέντων και των ποσών που ο καθένας κατέβαλε...δύσκολα θα πάρουν τα χρήματα πίσω... τουλάχιστον να τιμωρηθούν όπως τους αξίζει...

----------


## warlock

σήμερα είπαν στο alter για αυτή την σπείρα που εξαρθρωσε η ομάδα δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκληματος .ανέφεραν οτι είχαν συγκεντρώσει ποσό κοντά του ενός εκταμμυριου ευρώ και οι απάτες περιελέμβαναν την πώληση μικρών παπαγάλων που μιλάνε και λένε λέξεις στα σουαχίλικά.

----------


## pedrogall

Το θρασος τους δεν εχει ορια. Οπως με πληροφορησε τηλεφωνικως σημερα ο Antonis 52 απο τα Χανια [ ειναι και αυτος θυμα της σπειρας ] εξακολουθουν και σημερα να βαζουν αγγελιες , και εξακολουθουν να σηκωνουν το τηλεφωνο και να πουλουν δηθεν διαφορα πραγματα. Δεν εχουν ιερο και οσιο.

----------


## vagelis76

Θα πρέπει να το αναφέρετε στη Δίωξη μήπως και μπορέσουν να τους εντοπίσουν ξανά μέσω του κινητού....

----------

